# Andy James FFDP



## Bdtunn (Feb 5, 2020)

Andy James is filling in for Jason hook on the five figure death punch tour. A pc of me died a bit. But I can’t blame him to get a large pay cheque.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2020)

Gotta make bank somehow.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 5, 2020)

Bdtunn said:


> A pc of me died a bit.



Andy also recently joined Butcher Babies. Poor dude copped a lot of flak for it on his IG.

Honestly, good on him for getting some high profile gigs. You have to keep yourself busy other than just doing the socials or playing instrumentals to a backing track. And Andy is already a touring vet so he'd be the right choice. And yeah, income playing music is the dream after all.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 5, 2020)

Also both those bands have new fans that might not have learned about him otherwise. Awesome gigs for him on both counts. Haters gonna hate and all that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 5, 2020)

Anyone who hates on a player for taking high profile gigs like this is an asshole.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Feb 5, 2020)

Good for him. He is a great player and that's a serious gig.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 5, 2020)

Can’t hate on a dude for making a living. Would be nice to see him in a band that might actually make use of his abilities. I enjoy his playing, but I don’t often listen to instrumental stuff, so something in a band context that showcased that would be cool.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Feb 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone who hates on a player for taking high profile gigs like this is an asshole.



Can't hate on a player for doing something 99% of us would also do, if we were given the chance.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 6, 2020)

JD27 said:


> Can’t hate on a dude for making a living. Would be nice to see him in a band that might actually make use of his abilities. I enjoy his playing, but I don’t often listen to instrumental stuff, so something in a band context that showcased that would be cool.



He was in Sacred Mother Tongue, which was awesome if you're into mid/late 00's metalcore ala As I Laying Dying or August Burns Red.


----------



## sirbuh (Feb 6, 2020)

That's great news. 
Gets to play something new + exposure + cashflows.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 6, 2020)

His job _is _playing guitar, right?



wannabguitarist said:


> He was in Sacred Mother Tongue, which was awesome if you're into mid/late 00's metalcore ala As I Laying Dying or August Burns Red.



I'm always repping them on here, even though some dislike the singer's voice. The song writing was excellent and the riffs are awesome, never mind the leads.


----------



## Nonapod (Feb 6, 2020)

Jeff Loomis joined Arch Enemy. Jason Richardson joined All That Remains. Heck, even Bumblefoot and Buckethead did time in GNR. 

Obviously being a pure instrumentalist can be financially challenging and a high profile gig has rewards beyond just money too (exposure to loads of potential new fans and touring in slightly higher comfort)


----------



## Randy (Feb 6, 2020)

Nonapod said:


> Jeff Loomis joined Arch Enemy.



I'll give the Andy James thing and the rest of them as pass since they're a 'hired gun' gig, but Loomis is a legit member of Arch Enemy and it's killed a lot of his creative output IMO. It'd be one thing if he's filling in for a tour OR studio duties but it's a full time gig, and I haven't heard any output on par with his writing in Nevermore or his solo stuff since.

I agree with not hating a dude for finding a cake gig when he's been scrapping as a musician but abandoning your creative stuff because you now spend all your time in the Jonas Brother's backing band IS selling out. I mean, good for you but it's not like I'm going to give much of a shit about whatever you're up to musically after that.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 6, 2020)

Happy for him. No let's see if he'll get tattoos everywhere and green hair to fit better


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Feb 6, 2020)

Good for him getting the call to fill in for FFDP. Def a good payday and exposure for him as a solo artist. I saw the thing with him joining the Butcher Babies and didn't realize they were still around. I remember them doing a bunch of tours a few years ago and then nothing. Tried listening to their albums before but never caught/interested me whatsoever. I am curious if he uses them as a spring board to get his name out there more and dips out after an album cycle or not.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 6, 2020)

Randy said:


> I'll give the Andy James thing and the rest of them as pass since they're a 'hired gun' gig, but Loomis is a legit member of Arch Enemy and it's killed a lot of his creative output IMO. It'd be one thing if he's filling in for a tour OR studio duties but it's a full time gig, and I haven't heard any output on par with his writing in Nevermore or his solo stuff since.
> 
> I agree with not hating a dude for finding a cake gig when he's been scrapping as a musician but abandoning your creative stuff because you now spend all your time in the Jonas Brother's backing band IS selling out. I mean, good for you but it's not like I'm going to give much of a shit about whatever you're up to musically after that.



Amott has a tight hold on the AE writing still (unless Loomis is given more flexibility on the next record) and the touring cycle they do is probably one of the most intense in the industry. Be interesting to hear his new solo stuff coming out although that's been in the pipe for years. Oh, and there is a new Conquering Dystopia album on the way as well so not all doom and gloom. Heck even with Nevermore there was usually a long wait between releases.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone who hates on a player for taking high profile gigs like this is an asshole.


There's a big difference between Five Finger Death Punch and Rihanna.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 6, 2020)

It definitely is kinda reminiscent of seeing Tony Royster Jr. who, IMO, is one of the most talented drummers on the face of the earth, playing with Jay-Z, of all acts. 

But, just like with Tony, I'm sure he wouldn't take the gig if he didn't dig the music in at least some capacity, and I'm super happy to see him shredding it up with some big name, A-level brands. FFDP is *huge* and it's gotta be a rush getting that phone call- he's gunna have a blast.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 6, 2020)

Randy said:


> I agree with not hating a dude for finding a cake gig when he's been scrapping as a musician but abandoning your creative stuff because you now spend all your time in the Jonas Brother's backing band IS selling out. I mean, good for you but it's not like I'm going to give much of a shit about whatever you're up to musically after that.



Interesting opinion. Do you also lose interest in artists that do side projects and then go back to their main project?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 6, 2020)

Randy said:


> I'll give the Andy James thing and the rest of them as pass since they're a 'hired gun' gig, but Loomis is a legit member of Arch Enemy and it's killed a lot of his creative output IMO. It'd be one thing if he's filling in for a tour OR studio duties but it's a full time gig, and I haven't heard any output on par with his writing in Nevermore or his solo stuff since.



It’s criminal that he’s a full member but isn’t allowed any input whatsoever with writing. Someone dug up an interview with Alissa when she first joined giving out how Michael rejected all her ideas. The two of them have tried but it’s Michaels band and his word is law unfortunately.

Fair play to Andy. He’s doing really well in recent years.


----------



## Randy (Feb 6, 2020)

Kaura said:


> Interesting opinion. Do you also lose interest in artists that do side projects and then go back to their main project?



I'm not a purist or whatever. It's not like a guy that gets a good paying gig is a "sellout" or "poser" or whatever. I just meant, I got into Jeff Loomis NOT playing paint-by-numbers watered down arena-core. Good for him if that's what he's doing now but I'll check back in when he's back to something that's not trash.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2020)

Randy said:


> I'm not a purist or whatever. It's not like a guy that gets a good paying gig is a "sellout" or "poser" or whatever. I just meant, I got into Jeff Loomis NOT playing paint-by-numbers watered down arena-core. Good for him if that's what he's doing now but I'll check back in when he's back to something that's not trash.



I get what you mean. 

I'm not really going to listen to a band just because an artist I like is playing with/for them.


----------



## Harry (Feb 7, 2020)

StevenC said:


> There's a big difference between Five Finger Death Punch and Rihanna.




I seem to recall that Nuno Bettencourt said the Rihanna gig was extremely challenging. 
It makes a lot of sense him saying that, because the backing band basically had to rearrange all these tracks that were originally conceived using synths/electronic elements into rock songs for the live stage.
FFDP bunch, OTOH, is basically just listen to some records and learn everything as it is and for someone of AJ's caliber is obviously gonna be fairly easy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 7, 2020)

I didn't hate on Nuno for taking part in playing with Ri Ri, and I'm not going to hate on Andy for this. That said, I do pity the guy; imagine smelling that stale Monster and excessive Axe body spray combo every day. Good luck, dude.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 7, 2020)

If I was a good enough guitarist and reasonably famous with my own band or whatever and I was offered the chance to play a BIG gig/tour with a band or artist on the scale of FFDP or Rihanna I would sign on that dotted line faster than you could say sellout! I have no idea why any musician would not want to go for it, regardless of the money, but the challenge as a musican to step up surely is reason enough.

I read or saw an interview where Nuno said playing with Rihanna was extremely challenging as her band have to cover so many styles the arrangements etc. Same with interviews I have seen with Justin Derrico, Pink's guitarist. If you have seen any of the *BIG* popstars live, like Rihanna, Justin TImberlake, Pink (who I have seen) etc then you know the musicians they hire are the best of the best musically & professionally, and those bands are on point ever night. In Nuno's case for example its got to be far harder to step out of your comfort zone playing nothing but music you wrote in your own band for 20+ years and then step up and tour with someone like Rihanna........ I know Andy James standing in with FFDP is not quite on the level of Pink or Timberlake but regardless FFDP are one of the biggest bands in Metal and the levels of expectation on him from their fans is gonna be huge so fair play to him and I wish him all the best

Edit: Just regarding Hook, he is no slouch of a player, you only got to look at all his session work and who's bands he played in prior to FFDP to see the guy is a great player and a top notch professional musician


----------



## StevenC (Feb 7, 2020)

Just so we're clear, between Nuno and Andy, Nuno is the one with the cool gig.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 7, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Just so we're clear, between Nuno and Andy, Nuno is the one with the cool gig.



Nuno's involvement would make any gig cool


----------



## Lozek (Feb 7, 2020)

DeathbyDesign said:


> I saw the thing with him joining the Butcher Babies and didn't realize they were still around. I remember them doing a bunch of tours a few years ago and then nothing. Tried listening to their albums before but never caught/interested me whatsoever. I am curious if he uses them as a spring board to get his name out there more and dips out after an album cycle or not.



I did some shows with them back when they were still exposing themselves to get interest, the musicians in the band were extremely nice guys and very grateful that we lent them a drum kit, but the premis of the band doesn't work for me. If I remember rightly, the father of one of the 'singers' is a big time music lawyer, so it makes sense why they are constantly touring and getting decent slots even though nobody actually seems to like them.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 7, 2020)

Jason Hook played with Mandy Moore before joining FFDP too. It's just funny that other guitar players will dog someone for taking a big step for their career because it's not in a certain genre or because they won't be able to use all the Shreddy McShred stuff in the gig they take. I don't know about Andy James or anybody else but I just want to play guitar. Doesn't matter what the genre. Just plug me in and lets fucking go.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 7, 2020)

Riffer said:


> I don't know about Andy James or anybody else but I just want to play guitar. Doesn't matter what the genre. Just plug me in and lets fucking go.



Same. I was in a country western/country oldies band 20 years ago, and almost 25 years ago tried to get a job in the local polka radio station, simply because they were hiring, and thought it could be cool to work at a radio station. Just the idea of working around music, and what I could learn from just the experience, was still really interesting to me. I would have worn that WTKM t-shirt with pride, too (they've since switched to pop-country, though...*shudders*)


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 7, 2020)

Riffer said:


> Jason Hook played with Mandy Moore before joining FFDP too. It's just funny that other guitar players will dog someone for taking a big step for their career because it's not in a certain genre or because they won't be able to use all the Shreddy McShred stuff in the gig they take. I don't know about Andy James or anybody else but I just want to play guitar. Doesn't matter what the genre. Just plug me in and lets fucking go.


 I'm not gonna give anyone shit for advancing their financial position with music. At this point in my life (not that I'm good enough anyways), I'd rather make weird music in my living room than cash checks doing something I hate or don't believe in. But that's certainly not a criticism of people that do, it's just not my thing or why I want to play guitar. I want to play to MAKE something, not just to play. More power to guys with the knowledge, chops, and drive to do it, though.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Feb 25, 2020)

I’m not a fan of FFDP but good on Andy for getting in there and having a crack. It’s all experience and exposure that I’m sure will serve him well.


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 25, 2020)

Riffer said:


> Jason Hook played with Mandy Moore before joining FFDP too. It's just funny that other guitar players will dog someone for taking a big step for their career because it's not in a certain genre or because they won't be able to use all the Shreddy McShred stuff in the gig they take. I don't know about Andy James or anybody else but I just want to play guitar. Doesn't matter what the genre. Just plug me in and lets fucking go.



There's a movie about studio musicians (I'll be damned if I can remember what it's called), but Jason Hook is in it, and if I remember right, he got the Mandy Moore gig because he was the standard 2000s rock dude. Then FFDP needed a guitar player and he could tell they were fixing to take off, and wanted to be along for the ride.

Or like how Phil X joined Bon Jovi. I hate Bon Jovi as much as everyone else (other than Wanted Dead or Alive, that's one of the coolest songs ever written), but that's still a legendary rock band, that would be cool as shit. And the paycheck would make playing Living on a Prayer every night tolerable.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 26, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


> There's a movie about studio musicians (I'll be damned if I can remember what it's called), but Jason Hook is in it, and if I remember right, he got the Mandy Moore gig because he was the standard 2000s rock dude. Then FFDP needed a guitar player and he could tell they were fixing to take off, and wanted to be along for the ride.



The movie is called Hired Gun and it's about all those guys and girls who get a gig playing in a band where the singer/front person is the main star and not the band. It's a really interested film and shows a good amount of the negative aspects that go along with gigs like that. Like Jason Hook was playing for Hilary Duff because she wanted to get into music and stop doing film/tv. Well it was great and then all of the sudden Duff's management team basically said to Jason, "hey thanks for helping us out for the tours. She wants to go back to tv so we are dissolving the music project." Meanwhile Jason had bought a house because he thought he could tour with Duff and make a good living but he wasn't in charge of any of the direction and had no say for when it would end. 

I highly recommend it for any musician. Jason was friends with the drummer I believe and the kept in contact throughout his career as a guitarist for hire. Then when FFDP needed a player the drummer hit up Jason and Jason just felt it was the right time and did it. Good for him too because it worked out great and he's a hell of a player.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 26, 2020)

I even wonder if he wasn’t producer of that show
Very instructive, liked it


----------



## Riffer (Feb 26, 2020)

By the way the film is a documentary. Not an actual movie with a fictitious story. Billy Joel and his band/bands play a big part in the film as well. It basically made me really not respect Billy Joel after I watched it.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 26, 2020)

The Hired Gun documentary is a great watch and a real insight in to the session world in both its highs and its incredible downs too, big name contributors in there too.

The way Billy Joel treated his band in the early days compared to the 80's and 90's is unbelievable. The change if I remember right was after Joel found out his accountant or manager had robbed him of all his royalties and he was broke even after selling millions of records/tours etc.... he basically treated his band like they were nothing more than musican versions of his thieving accountant, parasites after every dollar *HE* made.... Eye opening for sure, same as Jason's story on the way Hilary Duff treated him.


----------



## MFB (Feb 26, 2020)

Riffer said:


> By the way the film is a documentary. Not an actual movie with a fictitious story. Billy Joel and his band/bands play a big part in the film as well. It basically made me really not respect Billy Joel after I watched it.



Same here, I'm not the slightest Billy Joel fan, but hearing how he fucked over the three dudes closest to him because of one shitty manager really made me never want anything to do with him


----------



## manu80 (Feb 26, 2020)

anyways that sellout notion is just stupid. You don't wanna sellout, you stay in your garage or decide from the beginning that your choices will be yours, small venues, small income, low cd sales.
You wanna take other the world, you'll have to make compromises, as soon as you start this you're a sellout artist to me. Write a ballad, make a video, lose some band members because of musical choices/differences, try different stuff so you don't do always the same thing... (wait...that rings a bell? no...oh I thought so...)
Just depends where you wanna go.
I would have seen Rihanna just for Nuno. FFDP well maybe not so much (Hooks looks like a cool guy, just not into that band's Visual style...), but good for Andy James. it will help his carreer in some way i guess.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 26, 2020)

Man, fuck Billy Joel and his piano. I couldn’t believe what a fuck head he was after I watched the documentary. Also, the dude from Filter treats his band like Trent Reznor treated him.

I wonder if Andy will play BC Rich on tour.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 27, 2020)

beerandbeards said:


> Man, fuck Billy Joel and his piano. I couldn’t believe what a fuck head he was after I watched the documentary. Also, the dude from Filter treats his band like Trent Reznor treated him.
> 
> I wonder if Andy will play BC Rich on tour.



Yeah the Filter dude was all pissy about how Trent treated him so he started his own band (Filter) and then did the same thing Trent did. I mean I understand why Trent felt the way he did but for the dude from Filter to be so upset and hurt by it then turn around and do the same thing is very hypocritical. It's a cutthroat business for sure so make your money where you can and save that shit. Friends become enemies fast in the music business.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 27, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Same. I was in a country western/country oldies band 20 years ago, and almost 25 years ago tried to get a job in the local polka radio station, simply because they were hiring, and thought it could be cool to work at a radio station. Just the idea of working around music, and what I could learn from just the experience, was still really interesting to me. I would have worn that WTKM t-shirt with pride, too (they've since switched to pop-country, though...*shudders*)


Bakersfield sound or bust.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 27, 2020)

pretty sad really the way the "Name" can treat the band they have, I cant quite remember who but the film highlights a few people who as part of their gig wrote or created the iconic moment in what became a huge hit but becasue they were hired on a day rate as session musicians they didnt earn a penny for the music they created because at the end of the day they were an employee, it was their employer who own all the intellectual property even if they didnt write it.

Prob the most famous example would be EVH solo on Beat It. He did it as a favour to Quincy Jones to come down and play on the track. The song then becomes one on MJ's biggest and most played songs with the solo being rated as one of the best of the 80's and Eddie's never earnt a penny in royalties from it (Tho I think Quincy Jones has said he did get paid a session fee i beleive, where as EVH claims he got nothing)

Back on point tho I dont understand the issue with this, if i got a call from a mate in a "big" band to stand in for a tour or for a few months I'd be there in a heartbeat, to me its win win for everyone involved - FFDP, Hook and Andy


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 29, 2020)

I must be the only person who liked 55DP more than I like Andy James, lol

I always got the impression Andy is a total knob. Whereas 55DP are honestly good and professional musicians. The singer has a good voice which holds up live. The songs have groove and catchy hooks. The both guitarists can write good riffs and have good technical abilities. They write solos which match the songs well, and they can reproduce everything live in a tight and professional manner. They do look pretty douchey, but I don't understand the level of hate.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 2, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> I must be the only person who liked 55DP more than I like Andy James, lol
> 
> I always got the impression Andy is a total knob. Whereas 55DP are honestly good and professional musicians. The singer has a good voice which holds up live. The songs have groove and catchy hooks. The both guitarists can write good riffs and have good technical abilities. They write solos which match the songs well, and they can reproduce everything live in a tight and professional manner. They do look pretty douchey, but I don't understand the level of hate.



TBH I don't get the hate either, seems mostly to be coz of their look more than anything else


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 2, 2020)

I don't think I'll ever understand this phenomenon where people will randomly shit on someone taking a good gig for no reason other than the general negative perception of the band as "sellouts", "douchebags" or whatever. It's a great gig and he's already friends with the band to boot, why on earth would Andy ever say "no" to that.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 2, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> I must be the only person who liked 55DP more than I like Andy James, lol
> 
> I always got the impression Andy is a total knob. Whereas 55DP are honestly good and professional musicians. The singer has a good voice which holds up live. The songs have groove and catchy hooks. The both guitarists can write good riffs and have good technical abilities. They write solos which match the songs well, and they can reproduce everything live in a tight and professional manner. They do look pretty douchey, but I don't understand the level of hate.



I must be the only person on this board that despises Andy James. Not for his playing, but for who he is as a person.

I'll explain: Several years ago (2013, I think), he posted on his FB page looking for a graphic designer to do work, posting it as a "non-paying gig". My wife is a graphic designer and seriously, it's not some lame profession where people are willing to work for free or for "exposure". I messaged him and asked him why he wasn't going to pay the person and all he could basically argue with was that he did a bunch of "exposure" gigs. I instantly lost all respect for him.

Graphic designers go to school to learn their profession. Expecting them to work for free when they have bills to pay and student debt is just obnoxious.

Seriously. Fuck that guy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 2, 2020)

Nicki said:


> I must be the only person on this board that despises Andy James. Not for his playing, but for who he is as a person.
> 
> I'll explain: Several years ago (2013, I think), he posted on his FB page looking for a graphic designer to do work. My wife is a graphic designer so I asked him how much he was willing to pay. He said it's not a paid job but he'll give "exposure". I instantly lost all respect for him.
> 
> Seriously. Fuck that guy.



I would have sent him this as a reply:




It's not like he's fucking 90's Aerosmith, he's an internet guitarist.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 2, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not like he's fucking 90's Aerosmith, he's an internet guitarist.



Exactly. I know he did a lot of Lick Library videos... but I mean come on.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 2, 2020)

Any something-or-other is now playing in Freddy Got Fingered Death Munch.

Great. Thanks, Internet.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 2, 2020)

Nicki said:


> I must be the only person on this board that despises Andy James. Not for his playing, but for who he is as a person.
> 
> I'll explain: Several years ago (2013, I think), he posted on his FB page looking for a graphic designer to do work, posting it as a "non-paying gig". My wife is a graphic designer and seriously, it's not some lame profession where people are willing to work for free or for "exposure". I messaged him and asked him why he wasn't going to pay the person and all he could basically argue with was that he did a bunch of "exposure" gigs. I instantly lost all respect for him.
> 
> ...



So he posted an ad on his...basically his fan club, righ? And asked for volunteers to design something for him. If nobody did, I'm sure he'd pay...but...that particular scenario doesn't really seem worthy of "fuck that guy". If someone is a fan of his, and already on his facebook page, maybe someone would just think it's fun? I have ZERO training in graphic design. I have Photoshop CS4 that I've learned on myself (after using shareware Paint Shop Pro 3.1 for literally decades), and even *I've* done album artwork for sombody because I thought it would be a fun thing to do.


----------



## thesnowdog (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## couverdure (Mar 2, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> Whereas 55DP are honestly good and professional musicians. The singer has a good voice which holds up live. The songs have groove and catchy hooks. The both guitarists can write good riffs and have good technical abilities. They write solos which match the songs well, and they can reproduce everything live in a tight and professional manner. They do look pretty douchey, but I don't understand the level of hate.


Check page 137 of the BC Rich megathread over there.


----------



## nemanja (Mar 3, 2020)

Harry said:


> Nuno Bettencourt said the Rihanna gig was *extremely *challenging.



I saw what you did there


----------



## Kenneth Gurholt (Mar 3, 2020)

thesnowdog said:


>



Awsm chat. I sure appreciate this vid


----------



## Nicki (Mar 3, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> So he posted an ad on his...basically his fan club, righ? And asked for volunteers to design something for him. If nobody did, I'm sure he'd pay...but...that particular scenario doesn't really seem worthy of "fuck that guy". If someone is a fan of his, and already on his facebook page, maybe someone would just think it's fun? I have ZERO training in graphic design. I have Photoshop CS4 that I've learned on myself (after using shareware Paint Shop Pro 3.1 for literally decades), and even *I've* done album artwork for sombody because I thought it would be a fun thing to do.


Considering most countries, especially in the EU, have put a ban unpaid internships (which was what he posted it as for the Andy James Guitar Academy) because it's exploiting young people into doing work for free, yes. It is absolutely worthy of a "fuck that guy".


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 3, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> Whereas 55DP are honestly good and professional musicians. The singer has a good voice which holds up live. The songs have groove and catchy hooks. The both guitarists can write good riffs and have good technical abilities. They write solos which match the songs well, and they can reproduce everything live in a tight and professional manner. They do look pretty douchey, but I don't understand the level of hate.


 This is a level of trolling I'm not familiar with, no? I always assumed they were Schrodinger's Metal Band. No person will admit to enjoying the music or owning a record, yet they have platinum records and sell out arenas.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Mar 3, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Considering most countries, especially in the EU, have put a ban unpaid internships (which was what he posted it as for the Andy James Guitar Academy) because it's exploiting young people into doing work for free, yes. It is absolutely worthy of a "fuck that guy".


Y'all seriously don't have unpaid internships? I honestly think that's a tragedy. It's a great way to get your foot in the door to a company you maybe wouldn't be hire by otherwise. What you do with the opporunity from there is up to you.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 3, 2020)

I can't say I've followed Andy James career and I wasn't aware he'd joined a new band. I always thought he had a super generic sound and bland phrasing, but he is very fast and clean. I grew out of that chunga-chunga metal shred stuff when I was about 15. Still, money is money and I don't blame him for trying to put some in the bank, I doubt he was earning a load from his YouTube and Instagram stuff. 

That thing about paying graphic designers in exposure, what a knob though. I see a lot of musicians complaining about not getting paid to gig because of the "exposure is it's own reward" mindset of venue owners. Andy's ego must have inflated to the point where he thinks people should be grateful to work for free for him.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 6, 2020)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Y'all seriously don't have unpaid internships? I honestly think that's a tragedy. It's a great way to get your foot in the door to a company you maybe wouldn't be hire by otherwise. What you do with the opporunity from there is up to you.



Problem is, it's also abused a lot. You end up with a situation where only people with wealthy parents can get into industries, because other people can't afford to work without getting paid. The fashion industry was a horrible example, where you might be working for free while living in London, Paris, Madrid etc... good luck!



couverdure said:


> Check page 137 of the BC Rich megathread over there.



Meh. So they're pro-cop, pro-military and conservative? Who cares.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 6, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> Problem is, it's also abused a lot. You end up with a situation where only people with wealthy parents can get into industries, because other people can't afford to work without getting paid. The fashion industry was a horrible example, where you might be working for free while living in London, Paris, Madrid etc... good luck!


 Yeah, if you need someone to do a job, you need to pay them.



Flappydoodle said:


> Meh. So they're pro-cop, pro-military and conservative? Who cares.


 Because those are literally the people who expect to take the labor of someone for free because they need "get their foot in the door"? The kind of people who will cash their welfare check on Friday and then make FB posts about inner-city people struggling needing to "pull themselves up by their bootstraps". Bootlicking is a bad look for EVERYONE.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 6, 2020)

I think if they were actually any of those things in earnest no one would really care, it's the obvious pandering to a certain demographic that makes it fairly insufferable, along with, you know, not actually being any of those things for real real.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think if they were actually any of those things in earnest no one would really care, it's the obvious pandering to a certain demographic that makes it fairly insufferable, along with, you know, not actually being any of those things for real real.


I'm pretty sure Ivan Moody just drives around the country sucking off small-town sheriffs. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 7, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> Because those are literally the people who expect to take the labor of someone for free because they need "get their foot in the door"? The kind of people who will cash their welfare check on Friday and then make FB posts about inner-city people struggling needing to "pull themselves up by their bootstraps". Bootlicking is a bad look for EVERYONE.



5FDP do unpaid internships?



MaxOfMetal said:


> I think if they were actually any of those things in earnest no one would really care, it's the obvious pandering to a certain demographic that makes it fairly insufferable, along with, you know, not actually being any of those things for real real.



Are they not for real?

And even if that was the case, every band (business) has a brand image, marketing strategy and a target audience, right? If they're just clever and saw a gap in the market with basically all modern music being left wing nowadays, I wouldn't hate them for that.

Seems that a more obvious thing is that people who are "into" something (metal, guitar, whatever) hate when somebody becomes commercially successful. As an example, Avenged Sevenfold get shit on too, despite being an insanely talented bunch of young musicians who have built a successful career.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 7, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> And even if that was the case, every band (business) has a brand image, marketing strategy and a target audience, right? If they're just clever and saw a gap in the market with basically all modern music being left wing nowadays, I wouldn't hate them for that.



That's pretty much exactly what I said. 

They found their shtick. 

That schtick just so happens to be dumb as hell to a bunch of folks.

I like plenty of music with dumb gimmicks too, and I'm cool for folks not liking some bands because of it.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 7, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's pretty much exactly what I said.
> 
> They found their shtick.
> 
> ...



But you also implied that they aren't for real? To my (limited) knowledge, they are truthful about their beliefs. I don't think Ivan is voting for Bernie, other than perhaps as a joke.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 7, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> But you also implied that they aren't for real? To my (limited) knowledge, they are truthful about their beliefs. I don't think Ivan is voting for Bernie, other than perhaps as a joke.



Maybe they hold modern conservative views, maybe they don't. 

They sure aren't actually supporting law enforcement, military service members, or...small government (?) in any meaningful way. They're just a bunch of Walmart Punisher and flaming bald eagle shirts come alive. 

Which is fine. Woefully uninteresting, but they're free to do so. They found their niche.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 7, 2020)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Y'all seriously don't have unpaid internships? I honestly think that's a tragedy. It's a great way to get your foot in the door to a company you maybe wouldn't be hire by otherwise. What you do with the opporunity from there is up to you.



That’s a very sweet sentiment.

But in practice it doesn’t work that way. “Unpaid internship” LITERALLY means “spend time here instead of making money you need to live”.

Like many, if I didn’t work for actual human money, I wouldn’t have been able to afford my classes, rent or food. I took a pay cut for my internships and basically destroyed my limited savings my senior year - and I was lucky enough to even be able to do that. An unpaid internship would have been entirely off the table.



Flappydoodle said:


> Problem is, it's also abused a lot. You end up with a situation where only people with wealthy parents can get into industries, because other people can't afford to work without getting paid. The fashion industry was a horrible example, where you might be working for free while living in London, Paris, Madrid etc... good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. So they're pro-cop, pro-military and conservative? Who cares.



See the fashion industry, and most young political positions. Two very disparate industries but unpaid internships do all the gate-keeping needed.

Can’t “take the best skilled” when many won’t even apply.


----------



## Curt (Mar 7, 2020)

High profile gig, simple repertoire, how do you beat that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2020)

Bump because Andy's officially Jason Hook's replacement since he apparently left the band back in February.

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/f...h-guitarist-jason-hook-announces-replacement/


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't know who Andy James is...but good for him for landing a paycheck with one of the top bands today.

I don't know why people hate the band...I don't care...I'm sure the reasons are stupid. The few songs I've heard from the band aren't terrible but nothing I'd listen to. Good for them for being successful.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 14, 2020)

What a bunch of choads. Lmfao. The pre-cut designer jeans are really edgy, guys.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 14, 2020)

im really out of touch with today's popular rock music...didn't realize they're the biggest band out there. until reading this thread i didn't know one members name. i mean ive heard of them, but to me they were the guys that ruined the song "bad company" and had a goofy name...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 14, 2020)

They are pretty big judging by their tours and YT views. Its likely they will be the last big metal band so when the older guys slowly stop touring it will be 5FDP in those big headline slots and arena tours. Fair to play to Andy! I doubt the instrumental guitar thing pays the rent anymore. 

If anyone is curious how this came about there is a really good episode on the Riffhard Podcast. He talks about how get got the gig and all the difficulties he had in the beginning. It’s worth checking out, most people would think it would be a breeze for him to play in a band like this but it was far from it. 

I’ve checked out a few songs but they are not my thing. Prob would have liked them back when nu-metal bands were huge and they all had that tough guy persona.


----------



## NotDonVito (Oct 14, 2020)

I have a buddy who toured with these guys back in their early days, and got his tour bus spray painted by the FFDP guys. Not sure why, but he said they were as douchey as their reputation, at least back in 07-09.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 14, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


> Or like how Phil X joined Bon Jovi. I hate Bon Jovi as much as everyone else (other than Wanted Dead or Alive, that's one of the coolest songs ever written), but that's still a legendary rock band, that would be cool as shit. And the paycheck would make playing Living on a Prayer every night tolerable.



Bon Jovi would be a very tolerable band if Phil X was the singer nowadays...



> Y'all seriously don't have unpaid internships? I honestly think that's a tragedy. It's a great way to get your foot in the door to a company you maybe wouldn't be hire by otherwise.


Yeah, it's a great way to work for free for a company that still won't hire you anyway since they just rotate the internships to get the job done for free. You don't get a "foot in the door", you're never intended to be hired.


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 14, 2020)

Ffdp are so successful because Zoltan runs it like a proper business, with a clear cut image and target group etc. It’s been said in several interviews that they have a very thorough and organised work ethic.
I’m not surprised they also bought BC Rich guitars. Musicians getting in on music equipment brands as a long term business is the next big thing, really. Just see Ola, Rob chapman, Tobin etc. 

And since some are going to complain about the image ffdp have chosen and that it’s not the spirit of music etc, how do you think bands such as Slipknot, Cradle of Filth, Slayer or Dimmu Borgir work?


----------



## lewis (Oct 14, 2020)

people are looking at this all wrong - him joining 5FDP has made them instantly a much, much better band.

No disrespect to Jason, because he has been great for them (he was even kind enough to give me one of his guitar picks which i still have) but Andy joining them elevates them to a new level.

Hopefully he loves the live experiences and actually joins them permanently because if that happens, i may actually start to get interested in them again - something sadly I have not done since the first 2 albums.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Oct 14, 2020)

The song with Rob Halford is a great one for working out.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 14, 2020)

I actually like a few of FFDP's tunes and I like Andy James' solo stuff I've stumbled across on spotify, so this is pretty cool.


----------



## khm (Oct 14, 2020)

Played a few shows with Sacred Mother Tongue back in the day, Andy was a pretty amicable fella. Glad to see someone land a decent gig, he has stuck at it over the years, so why not make bank.


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 14, 2020)

soul_lip_mike said:


> I actually like a few of FFDP's tunes and I like Andy James' solo stuff I've stumbled across on spotify, so this is pretty cool.



Their first album is their best.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2020)

Alex79 said:


> Their first album is their best.



Also the album before Jason Hook joined. 

Although that aint saying much because apparently 5FDP is Zoltan's baby. Although I THINK it was Jason Hook that said he took the Chad Kroeger approach of researching pop music and whatnot to make mass-appealing music. I can be wrong though, could have been Zoltan.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 14, 2020)

A band smart enough to turn themselves into a money making brand that fully understands their target audience? No wonder musicians hate them...because 5FDP is smart and actually has good business sense.

EDIT:
Reading this again I felt like it could be taken as me trolling...but I'm not. Bands are a business and I appreciate musicians who understand the business side of it as well as establishing their brands in a smart capacity..hell it's one of the reasons I love the Spice Girls so much.

It takes some business sense to keep afloat in the entertainment industry and even though I'm not a fan of that band, I certainly respect what they're doing and appreciate it.


----------



## Nicki (Oct 14, 2020)

Alex79 said:


> I’m not surprised they also bought BC Rich guitars.



Is that actually a thing? I thought it was just a joke on this board.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 14, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Is that actually a thing? I thought it was just a joke on this board.


I kwow for sure, at minimum, Zoltan invested. I'm not sure if the rest of the band members did, or how large Zoltan's "share" is.


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 15, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also the album before Jason Hook joined.
> 
> Although that aint saying much because apparently 5FDP is Zoltan's baby. Although I THINK it was Jason Hook that said he took the Chad Kroeger approach of researching pop music and whatnot to make mass-appealing music. I can be wrong though, could have been Zoltan.



i thought that was the first album, Way of the Fist.
It just got cheesier after that.


----------



## lewis (Oct 15, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also the album before Jason Hook joined.
> 
> Although that aint saying much because apparently 5FDP is Zoltan's baby. Although I THINK it was Jason Hook that said he took the Chad Kroeger approach of researching pop music and whatnot to make mass-appealing music. I can be wrong though, could have been Zoltan.


wasnt Jason a session touring guitarist for pop artists prior to joining 5FDP anyway?

He went on tour with Hilary Duff as her main guitarist. He probably knew more than enough about how the mainstream/pop industry works due to his own experiences working it prior to joining 5FDP.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 15, 2020)

lewis said:


> wasnt Jason a session touring guitarist for pop artists prior to joining 5FDP anyway?
> 
> He went on tour with Hilary Duff as her main guitarist. He probably knew more than enough about how the mainstream/pop industry works due to his own experiences working it prior to joining 5FDP.



Jason also played with Alice Cooper and Vince Neil solo stuff as well as Hillary Duff and all his other session work so its fair to say he is very knowlegable about the business side. He was also behind the Hired Gun documentary on Netflix which is a great insight in to that world and how tough it is

I dont have anything against 5FDP, a actually like a few of their songs when they come on the radio, after watching that Hired Gun programme I have a lot of time for Jason Hook actually as a person and a player, and I know some of Andy James YT lessons and he is incredibily talented player so seems like a win win for all involved imo


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 15, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also the album before Jason Hook joined.
> 
> Although that aint saying much because apparently 5FDP is Zoltan's baby. Although I THINK it was Jason Hook that said he took the Chad Kroeger approach of researching pop music and whatnot to make mass-appealing music. I can be wrong though, could have been Zoltan.





Louis Cypher said:


> Jason also played with Alice Cooper and Vince Neil solo stuff as well as Hillary Duff and all his other session work so its fair to say he is very knowlegable about the business side. He was also behind the Hired Gun documentary on Netflix which is a great insight in to that world and how tough it is
> 
> I dont have anything against 5FDP, a actually like a few of their songs when they come on the radio, after watching that Hired Gun programme I have a lot of time for Jason Hook actually as a person and a player, and I know some of Andy James YT lessons and he is incredibily talented player so seems like a win win for all involved imo



I was going to say, I saw that documentary about session guitarists on netflix and I thought I remembered seeing him on there. I thought it was pretty cool seeing a guy who was always the nameless guitarist getting a gig in a huge band like FFDP.


----------



## InHiding (Oct 15, 2020)

Cool to see a hard working guy get some wider recognition.


----------



## Nicki (Oct 15, 2020)

lewis said:


> wasnt Jason a session touring guitarist for pop artists prior to joining 5FDP anyway?
> 
> He went on tour with Hilary Duff as her main guitarist. He probably knew more than enough about how the mainstream/pop industry works due to his own experiences working it prior to joining 5FDP.



His first touring gig was for Mandy Moore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 15, 2020)

Alex79 said:


> i thought that was the first album, Way of the Fist.
> It just got cheesier after that.



That's what I mean. After Hook joined, they went full Monster Energy.


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 15, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's what I mean. After Hook joined, they went full Monster Energy.



Haha, Monster Energy. 
In case you haven't seen this one (the completed song is at 11:37):


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 15, 2020)

Lol


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 15, 2020)

lewis said:


> people are looking at this all wrong - him joining 5FDP has made them instantly a much, much better band.
> 
> No disrespect to Jason, because he has been great for them (he was even kind enough to give me one of his guitar picks which i still have) but Andy joining them elevates them to a new level.


People were saying the same thing when Loomis joined Arch Enemy and they're no better in any regard and it's been several years now. Unless they let the guy start writing, they'll be the same stale band.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 15, 2020)

First time I like something from Herman Li ans Co.
Love those lyrics. Could habe been Cavalera's too !


----------



## lewis (Oct 15, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> People were saying the same thing when Loomis joined Arch Enemy and they're no better in any regard and it's been several years now. Unless they let the guy start writing, they'll be the same stale band.



Them not letting him write is a total slap in the face tbh. 
I hope Andy is given full band member rights for 5FDP.

Loomis got done dirty imo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 15, 2020)

Replacements do not -- now nor ever -- get "full member rights." The fact you think he should is hilarious.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 15, 2020)

What kind of deal with Robert get with Metallica?


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 15, 2020)

They allow him to turn the "bass" tone knob up to 3.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 15, 2020)

soul_lip_mike said:


> What kind of deal with Robert get with Metallica?


He got 1 million to join them and he is recognized as a full member wit royalties


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2020)

Yeah, Trujillo already had quite the successful music career prior to joining Metallica, it's not like he was an unknown.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Oct 16, 2020)

I really think that Ivan has great powerful vocals. They have nice simple and catchy songs that are great companion when doing sports, driving car or during work. Not ashamed to admit that I own couple of their records. When looking pictures.....um...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 16, 2020)

Good on him! When I saw the announcement on instagram I legit thought they were those who guys hang out at small bar gigs and talk about the good ol days when they used to tour with (insert period correct band name). Then they go smoke weed behind the building and try to pick up high schoolers


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 16, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, Trujillo already had quite the successful music career prior to joining Metallica, it's not like he was an unknown.


 Truth


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 16, 2020)

lewis said:


> Them not letting him write is a total slap in the face tbh.
> I hope Andy is given full band member rights for 5FDP.
> 
> Loomis got done dirty imo.



Unless you have insight into the actual discussions, he very likely knew exactly what he was signing up for. I doubt anyone would try to lead someone at his level on about what the “job” is. 

He’s leveraging that job into further new instrument contracts, etc too.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Oct 16, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Unless you have insight into the actual discussions, he very likely knew exactly what he was signing up for. I doubt anyone would try to lead someone at his level on about what the “job” is.
> 
> He’s leveraging that job into further new instrument contracts, etc too.


I'm pretty sure that Zoltan will have no problem letting him write his own solos. He is no solo virtuoso or mustain/alexi egomaniac regardin that.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 16, 2020)

So I was listening to Andy James' latest album on spotify last night and so many of the songs sound like they're lifted right off of a FFDP album, from the soloing style and riffs. It's like he was auditioning.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 16, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I'm pretty sure that Zoltan will have no problem letting him write his own solos. He is no solo virtuoso or mustain/alexi egomaniac regardin that.


I doubt Mustaine has written anyone's solos for decades. Chris Broderick's were far too boring, and Marty's were far too out there. Kiko also sounds like himself.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 16, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I'm pretty sure that Zoltan will have no problem letting him write his own solos. He is no solo virtuoso or mustain/alexi egomaniac regardin that.



I was actually referring to Loomis - lack of clarity is on me. In that I’m sure they spoke about whatever is and isn’t expected. 

I don’t know enough about FFDP to even guess, but they all seem pumped so good for him getting into a huge band.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Oct 16, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I doubt Mustaine has written anyone's solos for decades. Chris Broderick's were far too boring, and Marty's were far too out there. Kiko also sounds like himself.


I remember him saying that he hummed solos to Marty


----------



## Boris_VTR (Oct 16, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> I was actually referring to Loomis - lack of clarity is on me. In that I’m sure they spoke about whatever is and isn’t expected.
> 
> I don’t know enough about FFDP to even guess, but they all seem pumped so good for him getting into a huge band.


oh, my bad  Strange that they don't utilize Loomis more. Maybe their writing style is indeed all that different as Amott is saying?


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 16, 2020)

lewis said:


> Them not letting him write is a total slap in the face tbh.
> I hope Andy is given full band member rights for 5FDP.
> 
> Loomis got done dirty imo.



I'm sure Loomis is mad depressed - until he checks his bank account and realized he is getting paid to do nothing at all.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 16, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I remember him saying that he hummed solos to Marty


I remember him also saying that he was on so many drugs while getting pulled over only because of his speeding. I highly doubt he had fuck all to do with Marty's solos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I remember him also saying that he was on so many drugs while getting pulled over only because of his speeding. I highly doubt he had fuck all to do with Marty's solos.



*People raving about the Tornado of Souls solo*

Mustaine, in the background: H-hey, yeah, I wrote that! Wanna hear me hum it to prove it?!


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 16, 2020)

Pay attention, the symbolism is pretty subtle. You might miss it.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 16, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Pay attention, the symbolism is pretty subtle. You might miss it.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 17, 2020)

Ugh...just watched some more of it. This...this is bad. Like...even the song lyrics, and the video description are level-headed enough to stand behind...but that video? Noooo, thank you.

But to their defense, they've lost a fan they never had, so...I'm not their target audience, anyway.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 17, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Pay attention, the symbolism is pretty subtle. You might miss it.



Thanks, I needed to kill off about 5,000 brain cells. And it's not even that I necessarily disagree with anything. It is just done in the least subtle, most cringey manner possible.


----------



## broj15 (Oct 17, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Pay attention, the symbolism is pretty subtle. You might miss it.




Damn I can't believe the king's of monster chugging, drywall punching red state rock made a video that totally panders to thier target audience.

I can picture a bunch of genetically deficient good ol boys crowding around an iPhone screen in a "no fats no femmes" gym somewhere quietly muttering "hell yeah, brother" before they slam creatine & throw some weights.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 17, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I remember him saying that he hummed solos to Marty


He said this about Poland and his solos on The System Has Failed. Poland later said it was bullshit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> Pay attention, the symbolism is pretty subtle. You might miss it.




Making a paycheck is solid, but by all means drag the dude for being a party to this shit. 

Yikes.


----------



## Edika (Oct 17, 2020)

I wonder if they're so meta that they're actually are making fun of their audience for believing this crap...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 17, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> oh, my bad  Strange that they don't utilize Loomis more. Maybe their writing style is indeed all that different as Amott is saying?



Loomis said he sent in material and Amott flat out rejected it. It was then twisted by Amott in interviews that Loomis sent in his ideas when the album was finished. 

The same thing happened with Alissa, She had all her ideas turned down when she joined and was really annoyed by it.

Arch Enemy is Amott’s business, he’s known for only hiring guys in on session contracts and making sure he keeps all royalties. it would be fine if he wasn’t such a lazy songwriter so having Loomis and Alissa solely for image is criminal. It sells though!


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 17, 2020)

I liked Andy. Damn shame. Unliked him on Facebook yesterday. Fuck this band, everything they stand for, and everyone that stands with them.


----------



## lewis (Oct 17, 2020)

Splenetic said:


> I liked Andy. Damn shame. Unliked him on Facebook yesterday. Fuck this band, everything they stand for, and everyone that stands with them.


I must be well out of the loop.
What have they done?


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 17, 2020)

lewis said:


> I must be well out of the loop.
> What have they done?



They released a certain kind of music video which have some political messages and some people got offended about them and band's possible opinion. Andy also shared things about it... nothing new in this day and age.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 17, 2020)

Mainly the last video. I never liked the band, but it's a real piss off to see this while you have covid, can't sleep at night from anxiety and having to manually breathe for hours at a time.

It's also ridiculously dumb in itself. Anti-mask messaging is fucking stupid, this would've been handled to a point where it flares out in small pockets instead of talking about millions of infections and hundreds of thousands of deaths.

The irony is slathered extra thick cause they're alluding that wearing masks is somehow communist. Meanwhile China largely curbed the problems and do in fact seem to now just monitor and stomp out pockets of infections. I'm from a former communist country and have no love for such a system, but this anti-masking bullshit (for mUh FrEedom) is just a false fucking narrative. As such China is getting stronger (while apparently now telling their army to "prepare for war") while the US is getting sicker and sicker without much respite in sight. It's both sad, stupid and very very infuriating because I know so many amazing Americans, and I just feel so damn sorry for them having this shit dragged out for so long, and to such an extreme extent because a part of their population thinks it's all a joke.

Canada has that problem too, we have anti-maskers here too, and they can equally go fuck themselves. I'm pretty sure I got it from a guy who fucking jumped into my elevator last second breathing heavily from his run without a damn mask. My last week was psychological hell, so I'm completely done with holding back on this, and being "diplomatic" about it. Fuck the lot of them.


----------



## Edika (Oct 17, 2020)

The US is the most extremely capitalist country in the world. To even suggest that it is being controlled by a communist cabal or whatever and having people actually buying into it? That is an insult to anyone with an IQ over 60.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 17, 2020)

I just read an interview from the frontman saying it’s not anti-mask and how people missed the point thinking it was. 

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/f...thory-denies-new-video-has-anti-mask-message/


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm not sure I buy it to be honest. Seems like a backtrack against the backlash, but if I'm wrong, so be it. I'll accept it. Still don't like the band even slightly lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2020)

Accurate representation of Andy joining 5FDP


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 17, 2020)

Splenetic said:


> I'm not sure I buy it to be honest. Seems like a backtrack against the backlash, but if I'm wrong, so be it. I'll accept it. Still don't like the band even slightly lol.



Like lyrics people can interpret it in many different ways. Thats something they and everyone else has to deal with making political content. I hope you have a speedy and full recovery! That sounds rough.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks man. It seems to be finally getting better but I don't wanna call it too soon as the same happened a couple days ago before knocking me back on my ass again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2020)

There's politics, and then there's racist dog whistles and malignant science denial.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Oct 17, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Loomis said he sent in material and Amott flat out rejected it. It was then twisted by Amott in interviews that Loomis sent in his ideas when the album was finished.
> 
> The same thing happened with Alissa, She had all her ideas turned down when she joined and was really annoyed by it.
> 
> Arch Enemy is Amott’s business, he’s known for only hiring guys in on session contracts and making sure he keeps all royalties. it would be fine if he wasn’t such a lazy songwriter so having Loomis and Alissa solely for image is criminal. It sells though!


I remember Angela saying that she is only making 800 EUR per month in this band. And she was Amotts girlfriend  She was selling her old clothes to get some money.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 17, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's politics, and then there's racist dog whistles and malignant science denial.


Lol.

Suggesting that racists are smart -- or even subtle enough -- to use "dog whistles" always makes me laugh until I start sounding like Muttley from Wacky Races. Racists are lots of things -- obnoxious, obtuse, mentally deficient -- but suggesting they are bright enough to use code words and allude wink wink nudge nudge stuff is hysterical.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol.
> 
> Suggesting that racists are smart -- or even subtle enough -- to use "dog whistles" always makes me laugh until I start sounding like Muttley from Wacky Races. Racists are lots of things -- obnoxious, obtuse, mentally deficient -- but suggesting they are bright enough to use code words and allude wink wink nudge nudge stuff is hysterical.



Not sure if serious.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 17, 2020)

I can't help but think the "female dictator" is alluding to Clinton... maybe they missed the memo that she lost 4 years ago and Trump is the leader "exempting" himself from wearing a mask


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 17, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not sure if serious.


Racists are too obnoxious and boisterous to use dog whistles.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 17, 2020)

spawnofthesith said:


> I can't help but think the "female dictator" is alluding to Clinton... maybe they missed the memo that she lost 4 years ago and Trump is the leader "exempting" himself from wearing a mask


They should've made her look much older; they are likely alluding to Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 17, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol.
> 
> Suggesting that racists are smart -- or even subtle enough -- to use "dog whistles" always makes me laugh until I start sounding like Muttley from Wacky Races. Racists are lots of things -- obnoxious, obtuse, mentally deficient -- but suggesting they are bright enough to use code words and allude wink wink nudge nudge stuff is hysterical.



Dude that's actually really dangerous thinking. Trust me, there's some seriously smart racists out there. You just won't see them being all open about it. These ones are actually by far the most dangerous ones. Never underestimate your enemy. Remember, the Nazi's themselves were at the forefront technologically and scientifically. They managed to pull the wool over their entire population and got to absolute power through trickery, treachery and intimidation....two of which require intelligence.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2020)

Nipping this one in the bud. 

What a shame.


----------

